# Emersed setup to grow out HC



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Setup an emersed grow out tank this weekend,










Tropic Aire Humidifier 









Heater to try to keep the temp under control,


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Interesting, but overkill, HC just needs light and moisture, I tried this emersed and I almost think it started growing faster when I flooded the emersed growth. It did ok emersed with the every third day spray of 1/8th strength MiracleGrow, but the mass grew after I stopped the emersed experiment. The clippings I've taken from the 2 gallon tank I posted pics of have grown faster just floating in another tank.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

it doesn't seem like it is worth the trouble to grow HC emersed, it grows plenty well submersed with light and co2...but that is a pretty cool setup you have there IUnknown...good luck with the HC


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

1 week later,


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

what substrate did u use?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

1/2 Flourite, 1/2 peat. A friend came over and recommended that I drop the water down, so that I don't get the green algae on the substrate.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

I grow HC on pure pot soil moistened there is no water above the soil just wet soil I spray every 2-3 days with a mister it grows like crazy np at all.
It is actually flowering as we speak. I use a small tank with a glass lid, it is out in the balcony. Here it has gotten really cold 2 -3 C at night but not freezing (below zero) it shows no signs of stress as yet.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

An interesting idea:
Grow the tank, scape it etc, emergent and then flood it later.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The Tropic Aire Humidifier isn't creating enough humidity for me to grow out my ferns emersed. After watching the AGA video this weekend, and seeing the Senske talk, I am thinking about plumbing my humidifier into the tank. I think for their Paludarium they used cold vapor humidifiers on a digital timer set to randomly inject humidity into the tank. I have a warm vapor humidifier that I have laying around. I'll have to measure the temp, but hopefully its not to hot for tropical plants. I'm planning to eventually move everything over to my old 45 gallon tank. I'll also have to test to see what is a good schedule to set the digital timer to inject the moisture.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Back to what Tom was saying, would it be cheating if I grew my HC out, filled the tank, and then entered the tank into a competition? Nothing in the rules from what I remember.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Nope, that's within the rules. As long as it's even partially full of water (Paludarium) you can enter it. As a joke I've often thought of 'scaping a tank with emersed aquarium species and sending it in dry.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> Back to what Tom was saying, would it be cheating if I grew my HC out, filled the tank, and then entered the tank into a competition? Nothing in the rules from what I remember.


Heh, is that any different than growing glosso in a separate tank and putting the whole lawn in at once right before a photo *cough* :roll: 

Jeff


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> ...I've often thought of 'scaping a tank with emersed aquarium species and sending it in dry.


Me too but not as a joke but to demonstrate that the edge before the water starts can be just as interesting and artful as the plants below the surface.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Hooked up the humidifier today. I was worried that the heat from the humidifier would be to hot, but its actually perfect at 74F. So I no longer need the heater. I set it to go off for ten minutes, every two hours, every day. I'm testing it out on the small tank, and then eventually I am going to move every thing to a 45 gallon. If you were to do this for a paludarium, you would use a cold humidifier for effects. A trick the Senske's mentioned was to spray the front glass with R/O water so that you don't get condensation on the glass, and can view the aquascape.


----------

